# Last day



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

We ended the season on the right note. Even though we had to cut our day short because we had 2 dogs get hurt 7 of us went out and got 16 birds.

The birds were acting very funny too. The first couple of walks they were very wild and the posters got the best shooting. But as the morning went on they held very tight and the dogs got some real good work and gave some great points and flushes. The last slough we walked, my dog and my buddy's dog both went on point. We busted 5 roosters at one time and cleaned up on all of them. The dogs were busy picking up birds and weren't sure which one to go after next.

It was a fun day and a great way to end the season.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It's going to take 9 months or more for this body to heal. I'll be glad to go back to work so I can get some rest. It was a banner season for sure and prospects look good for next year. Here's to all you upland hunters :beer:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Spent the final day out in '06 with my son Joe..... birds were wild, but anytime you can find pheasants and grouse in Cass County on the last day....all you can do is


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd like to call it the Best Season Ever! Birds were plentiful and very well distributed! Developing some long lasting friendships with landowners! My lil' Abby is getting better every year in the field! Numerous time spent in the field with family and friends! Awesome season! I feel like summer vacation is over! Can't wait til' next season!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Lots of memories for 2005 and the way the winter is looking we can be guardingly optimistic about next year. From what I understand there is very little snow north of Carrington to the Canadian border and we have a reasonable amount in the south. Our final hunt was Sat. and we were doing well until my partner went through the ice and got a little wet so we called it a day and an end to a truly great season. Life is good on the Prarie Ghetto!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I would have to say that this was one of my best seasons ever. Got out twice over the weekend hunted a couple hours each time to get our birds. Very melancholy yesterday and today. Sure can't complain about the year, but sad to see it end. Oh well, it will start again before we know it. Pup cut his foot Friday, so he had to stay home while Thunder came along. The wife said he was very angry. Oh well, the firewood pile needs replenishing anyway, so time to get at something long neglected. I did get to see my hunting buddy shoot over a century, and while I did not match him, I still had a very productive season. As stated, things are looking good for next year if we can stay on track the way things look now. Looking at the weather we should open a lot of fields back up in the next 10 days.

Tom


----------



## sioux1975 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll echo everyone's positive comments on the season. Growing up in the
Wyndmere, ND area in the 60's and 70's, the past 2 seasons are the best I've seen since that time. My son and I went out over New Year's, and we limited out each day. Not that the limits are everything, but just the number of birds and watching a new dog work in that environment was something I'll never forget if it all ends tomorrow. Went out with a friend from work and ran into Mr. Acker this weekend. We were hunting different areas, but sounds like the results were the same. We limited out both Friday and Saturday, and could have done the same in a half day yesterday if things would have fallen into place. But was a treat to see all the birds along the road leading home. They were everywhere!!


----------

